# rod and reel choice



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

tommy would the 555 shuttle or 656 be a better choice for the 11' 3 to 5oz rod. for intermediate size and smaller fish.
14lb line. I was thinking


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Either would work on the 11' 3-6. It would depend on what you were targeting. The 555 is more of a 12lb test class (.31-.32mm) reel and the 656 is better suited for 15lb test (.35mm).

If you are referring to the 11' 2-5 then again either would work but I would lean toward the 555.

Tommy


----------



## shughes (Oct 28, 2011)

Surffshr

I have the 11' 2-5 with the 555scm and the two go very well together. It's a very nice combo that can send 3-4oz a long way with little effort.


----------

